# Posting a piccie



## rich p (4 Mar 2011)

The add photo icon used to work on IE for me - insert link here, etc - but now I just get a long thin empty box disappearing off the page to the left.

I tried Google Chrome and the function works in the normal way.

Anyone know why?


----------



## gbb (8 Mar 2011)

Its not just you rich...i have the same.
There's been times where ive managed to get a photo in by putting the pointer into the box, left click on the mouse then delete (just above the return key on keyboard) then paste the link in.
Sometimes it works, sometimes not.


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2011)

gbb said:


> Its not just you rich...i have the same.
> There's been times where ive managed to get a photo in by putting the pointer into the box, left click on the mouse then delete (just above the return key on keyboard) then paste the link in.
> Sometimes it works, sometimes not.



Cheers gbb
I've discovered that you can click the 'browse' button near the bottom left, _attach this file, add to post_ to circumvent this. Not perfect but it works .


----------



## Shaun (15 Mar 2011)

The editor (_the bit where you type out your posts_) is being replaced later in the year for an industry standard one which (_hopefully_) won't have this, and the many other idiosyncrasies that the IPS built one does.

As you've pointed out though, you can add images from your PC/laptop using the attachments option in the meantime.

--
Shaun


----------

